# Converting Electric to Gas stove



## LaurynJohnny

We are interested in converting from Electric to a Gas stove. The home is not currently set up for Gas stove. Is someone able to give any insight as to how big (or small) of a project this might be?
Thank you.


----------



## jbfan

Do you have any gas supplied to the house now?
If not, then that is where you start. If you do, then you need to hire someone to evaulate the incoming gas and make sure the line can supply the extra load.


----------



## Bondo

Ayuh,.....

And it also matters whether you're looking at bottled Propane, or piped Natural Gas..........

Basically a line must be run from the Supply to the back of the Stove.......
But,......
As noted, at this point you need to set the parameters of the resourses available.........


----------



## so-elitecrete

*if you've already got,,,*

a gas furnace, you've got adequate supply for a stove,,, just be sure you use black pipe,,, if you haven't done this work previously, probably now is not the time to start/learn, tho,,, piping for gas is similar to water 'cept when there's a water drip, houses don't explode !


----------



## Mike Swearingen

A propane gas stove and a natural gas stove cannot use the other gas. You have to get the appliance made for the specific gas supply. 
I agree that you should let your gas supply company or department hookup the line(s) for your gas stove. If you don't have it already, have them run lines that would also operate a central gas unit, in case you or a future owner might ever want to convert.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## CamL

My house has a Gas Range, and most people do not like it. I'm thinking of replacing the Gas with Electric. The opposite of you. The main reason is that it is slow to heat up. I bought the house with the Stove already installed. 

But, I can say this... when I inquired to knowledgeable, but not professional, (plumers or electricians) people about moving the gas line in order to develop my basement, nobody would touch it. I only wanted the line moved 3 feet. As someone implied earlier, setting up a gas line is not a DIY project. Perhaps it's DIY if your quite knowledgeable and know a pipefitter and can arrange to have it properly tested, but for a newbie, it's not a good idea. Be sure you really want Gas.


----------



## troubleseeker

Depends on lots of things. If you have gas supply lines close by and easy access to the area of the stove from a crawl space or attic or basement, it is obviously much simplier than trying to run 50' of new supply line to an interior wall of a slab on grade house. I agree with the recommendations that running new gas piping is not a novice DIY job. Sure you can do it successfully (it is not rocket science as they say), but if unsuccessful, the results are pretty serious as you can imagine. Besides being technically illegal to do gas work without being licensed for it, should there be some type of catastrophe , when it comes to light that it resulted from unlicensed gas work being done, your insurance company will wave goodbye and walk away.


----------



## NateHanson

CamL said:


> My house has a Gas Range, and most people do not like it. I'm thinking of replacing the Gas with Electric. The opposite of you. The main reason is that it is slow to heat up. I bought the house with the Stove already installed.


Anyone who cooks more than macaroni and cheese will prefer a gas range. 

There's nothing more annoying to a serious cook than an electric range. Electric goes from off to hot in a few minutes. Gas goes from off to hot in 1 second. More importantly electric goes from hot to off in about 10 minutes! Turn gas off and it's off. With electric you have to constantly move stuff off the heat, instead of just switching off or turning down the heat.


----------



## scorrpio

Dunno about ranges (where oven is also on gas) but most gas cooktops come with LP conversion kits. You replace valve orifices, and you can use propane instead of natural gas. 

Also, I dunno how quickly does a gas OVEN heat up, but the cooktop burners are at the right temperature the moment you light the flame, what's slow about that? I presently have electric range, and those burners take forever to heat up, rapid temp control is nonexistent, and they take long to cool down. I hate it. Upcoming kitchen remodel, I am getting a separate gas cooktop and dual electric wall oven.

Fas as going to gas, it all depends on your piping. When putting piping for my oil-to-gas conversion, I ran a main to kitchen and added valved stubouts at the projected locations for cooktop and dryer - so when I need it, my gas line is in place. Unlikely to be so easy in your case.


----------



## heavyduty

why not both? gas cooktop and electricc oven < look and you will find.


----------



## hfoster

We replaced our old electric range with a dual fuel range - the cooktop is gas and the oven and warming drawer are electric. Best of both worlds for cooking. Ours is GE Profile and I love it.

We had an electrician upgrade the outlet ($100), and a plumber install a gas line to the stove ($150) If you already have gas in the house this is not a big deal at all.


----------



## RobertS

Are you sure it is legal for you to run the lines. My insurance company wanted a certificate from our gas company when we had propane installed.


----------



## rola

*Conversion range from electric to gas*

I just converted from an electric range to gas. I wonder how I made it so long without a gas range. It is fantastic! The electrician charged $150 to change the outlet from 220 to 110, and the plumber charged $520 to make the connection. I already had gas heat and hot water from a natural gas supply, so I only needed the connectivity for the range. Expensive ordeal for me, but worth it in the end.


----------



## djdragan

My wife and I just bought a house and will be moving in at the end of September. The appliances are old, and will likely require replacing soon. We would like to replace the electric range with gas. We do have nat gas to the house already as our furnace and hot water heater are nat gas. These are in the basement and I would estimate that the line (at least where the furnace is) is about 20ft from where the stove is in the kitchen. the house also has a nat gas fire place in the main floor living room, but that is probably also about 25-30ft from where the stove is in the kitchen. 

Would the plumber/gasfitter need to rip out floor/ceiling (the basement is developed) to run a line to the kitchen. Can anyone recommend a good tradesmen in the Calgary area?


----------



## rola

*Conversion range from electric to gas*

I would guess that the plumber would have to remove anything that will expose the gas line pipes. I live in Massachusetts, so not sure about Calgary. Good luck...


----------



## huggybear

Be advised that you will need a permit to do this. When I started the project I spoke with an individual at the propane gas company concerning the gas hook-up and she said that it would be best if a plumber did it but it wasn't a requirement.

Regardless I did get a plumber to do the work. After the work was completed I called them again for the hook-up. Not only did they misquote the hook-up cost (originally about $250) but they advised that a permit WAS REQUIRED. As a result I had to get the plumber involved again to do this. (In my area, only a licensed plumber that is certified in working with gas can obtain a permit.)

Keep in mind he charges by the hour. The plumber then contacts the Building Inspector to bless the work. The Inspector advises that he will be there between 8 and 10AM and the plumber must be there to perform the pressure test. I have to pay for the permit and all associated costs with including the time he is waiting for the Inspector. The original work (which was exceptional with a custom built manifold permitting additional gas appliances such as dryer, fireplace, furnace) cost a bit over $500. The episode relating to the permit is about $275. The gas company has given me a new quote of $650 to install the gas line and gas tank. This is a bit high because I want the tank hidden behind my shed. They need to trench about 50'. There is also a permit required for that piece of work as well. When that is complete the initial gas delivery is made which will be about $150.

If I had it to do over again I would speak with several gas firms and make certain they understand exactly what needs to be done. Incredible as it seems some folks just don't understand what is being done so you may get a very low estimate. Also be aware of a la cart pricing. They've got more angles than a bank to get money out of you.

Make certain the quote from your plumber includes the cost of the permit and inspection.

No matter how you do it, it is going to cost a fair amount. If everything was done perfectly the first time I probably could have saved about $175 on the plumber. If I was willing to dig the trench myself I could have saved another $225. If I was willing to have the tanks a few inches from the house I could have saved an additional $130.

Also, in response to a previous entry, someone mentioned they did not like the gas range because it took too long to get something hot. That was one of my considerations since the output from propane is not as powerful as natural gas. (similar to the comparison of ethanol to gasoline). The range has 15k and 12.5k BTU burners.


----------



## Jim F

When we first did this, it was a simple matter of having the gas company send out an installer who did everything for a reasonable rate. You should get a better rate on the install if you use your gas supplier rather that an independant. We have propane. I have converted the dryer to propane, but had someone else do the new stove. That one was more complicated, or so it seemed at first. There were different sized orifaces for the different sized burners. Wto sets of orifaces, one set labeled a through f I think and the other set was color coded. And instructions for both.


----------

